# Recommend me some good PS4 games (non shooter)



## Sicatiff (Aug 15, 2016)

So, i bought myself a ps4 a few days ago and i realised that a lot of the popular games are first person shooter and i really dislike shooting games. The only shooting game i own is plants vs zombies garden warfare 2 and that is because the visuals are good and i love PVZ. I tried overwatch and oh god, that game is so complicated and harder than garden warfare i ended up exchanging it for another game. So, please recommend me some good ps4 games that are not shooting.


----------



## Blue Cup (Aug 15, 2016)

If you're into horror and adventure games, then I definitely recommend checking out Until Dawn. It's probably my favorite PS4 game to day and is insanely captivating.


----------



## Acruoxil (Aug 15, 2016)

Blue Cup said:


> If you're into horror and adventure games, then I definitely recommend checking out Until Dawn. It's probably my favorite PS4 game to day and is insanely captivating.



Literally what I came in to recommend. 

I just finished it a couple minutes ago, it's an absolute blast. Definitely worth checking out. Other than that you should try Shadow of Mordor, any of the Assassin's Creed games. Also Akibas Trip if you're into Japan based games.


----------



## littletwinclouds (Aug 15, 2016)

- rocket league is a fun game - it's like soccer but with cars! (hard to explain but soooo fun)
- if you like rhythm games, the hatsune miku game is super fun! 
- bloodborne is a horror/fantasy game, made by the people who do dark souls
- the witcher 3 is an open world fantasy game, it's amazinggggg

i will update if i think of anything else

- - - Post Merge - - -

actually - what genres do you know you like? that might make it easier!


----------



## QueenOpossum (Aug 16, 2016)

"Life is Strange" was fun. The story got pretty dark towards the end.

So you play as this girl, Max, who develops the power to travel back in time to change things when she sees a girl get shot. She starts out using it for small things (outsmarting the girl who bullies her, showing off to her classmates...) but eventually Max uses her powers in more significant ways. All of your choices have effects (for example, if you are nice to the nerdy boy who does art you can convince him to step outside his comfort zone later in the game. if you are rude or ignore him all together, he might not listen to you. this is a minor example, i didn't wanna pick one that had major effects on gameplay.)

I got the game for $20 and id say its worth it, especially for the replay value. (making different choices and all).

MAJOR EDIT: forgot to mention this game is rated M for blood, intense violence, sexual themes, strong language and drug and alcohol use. like i said it gets pretty dark.

-----

The lego games are also always a good bet. We enjoyed lego jurassic world, but any that appeal to you is probably a solid choice.

-------

I would also recommend the newly released no mans sky. it is a first person, and its kind of a shooter? i don't like shooters either but i'm enjoying this one since the shooting is a very minor part. if you enjoy the fishing and collecting part of ACNL i'd say this might be up your alley. let me know if you wanna chat more about this (like this post or msg me or whatever)

----


but anyway yeah we also just got a PS4 and I feel ya on the "too many shooters front" but there is a solid library of other games. these are the only ones i've played personally, but i'm very interested in "Journey", "Heavy Rain", "Two Souls" (these were all ported to the PS4), Gravity Rush, The Witness, Firewatch, Unravel (I played the demo for this and it was cute), tearaway, Abzu (made by the same people as journey).


Like i said if you wanna chat some more hit me up.  I have a busy couple of days at work so i may or may not get back to you right away.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Holy long post Batman sorry about that


----------

